# T8 48 inch grow light source cheap ?



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i am looking for a source of 48 inch 32 watt or higher grow bulbs - the LFS has some at $25 each and i just aint gonna pay that - i built myself a 2x overdriven shoplight as an experiment - its working out real nice BTW - i only have $20 in the fixture - anyway - right now its driving 2 T12 40 watt grow lights - but i suspect my light output would be higher with T8 bulbs - soooooooo - the T12's cost me $10 each which isnt bad to me - but $25 - no way


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have some T8s for sale. Not true gro bulbs but I really dont know of any in a T8.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/58756-fs-aquarium-lighting.html

The Philips ADV850s are one of the most efficient T8s out there.:smokin:


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

How about $15? I just bought these in 36", they have 48 though:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3810










Philips ADV850 are highly regarded, slightly better spectrum I believe (in other words I would take Newt's deal over these if it's still available).


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i normally go for new bulbs - thanks newt


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

the aqua rays are T12's - which is what i have


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

surpera1 said:


> i normally go for new bulbs - thanks newt


??????


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry, didn't realize the 48" bulbs were T-12, that's strange. I'll see if I can find a T-8 version. But really, I'd take Newt up on his deal, they're new in the box.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

GE does make a AquaRay Fresh and Saltwater in a T8 but it is only 30 watts. The AGA 8000K is a little less expensive and maybe a tad better and is T8 32watt. It was made to compete with 9325/AquaRay F&S.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

oh i'm confused newt - how did those philips work out for you ? i can be kinda spacey at times - hahahahaha


----------

